# From Father to Son, Last Words to Live By



## dapaterson (3 Jan 2007)

From the New York Times on New Year's Day:



> *From Father to Son, Last Words to Live By*
> 
> By DANA CANEDY
> Published: January 1, 2007
> ...



Full article at: http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/01/us/01charles.html?ex=157680000&en=2d99e95ee26f1700&ei=5124&partner=permalink&exprod=permalink


----------



## Yrys (3 Jan 2007)

Prepared to be moved, its ...


----------



## gaspasser (3 Jan 2007)

:'(  :'( :'(

The same sentiments I wrote my newborn son before I headed out for OP Scalple/Desert Storm.

RIP Sgt.


----------



## navymich (3 Jan 2007)

A very touching story, thank you for posting it.  :'(

A reminder to us all, to always tell our loved ones that they are loved, never knowing when is the last time that you will get that chance.


----------



## RHFC_piper (3 Jan 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> A very touching story, thank you for posting it.  :'(
> 
> A reminder to us all, to always tell our loved ones that they are loved, never knowing when is the last time that you will get that chance.



I agree... very touching... good post, good story.

My main worry (besides how the other guys were doing), while lying in Panjwayi was that I didn't have a chance to write down all my thoughts and feelings for my friends and loved ones, in the event that I died.  I didn't want to die with so much unsaid to them.  I didn't think anything was going to happen to me ('cause I'm a dummy)... but this guy had the forethought to do it, and his writings will help his son understand him better.

It's not just a letter full of advice, but also a link to his father, who, I'm sure, he (the son) will revere him not only as a father, but as a mentor and a hero.

He (the father) did, probably, the best thing a father could do for his son, knowing the end could be near; he gave him a link and an way to understand in his own hand written thoughts. Which, in my mind, is more important than inheritance ($) or medals.


A touching story about a true hero and a great legacy...


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Jan 2007)

That would have to be one of the most touching things I have ever read.

Hopefully his son will read, and see the foresight and parenting that his father wanted to provide, even if he wasn't there in person to give it.

RIP First Sgt King.


----------



## Pea (3 Jan 2007)

Wow, what beautiful writing he left behind for his son. I don't think words can describe how moved I am by it all. 

But, definitely puts into perspective to always say how you feel for those you care about.


----------



## armyvern (3 Jan 2007)

Wow. That's some kind of dad!! May his legacy be passed on for many generations to come.


----------



## medaid (3 Jan 2007)

Oh damn. Now I have to remember to tell my other half ho much she means to me. This is one truly touching article...I think I'll print it off for the troops going overseas, and remind them of some of the things that they may or may not get to do again. At the end...we do live on through the memory of our families. The ones we love and love us.


RIP 1st Sgt C.M. King


----------



## Jacqueline (3 Jan 2007)

RIP Sgt. King


----------



## beach_bum (3 Jan 2007)

A very touching and beautiful article.  I'm sure that journal will mean the world to that son as he grows.  He will know his father.


----------



## patrick666 (3 Jan 2007)

:'(

I wish the best for Jordan and his mother. Sgt. King may no longer be with his family on Earth but he is undoubtedly watching over them vigilantly from the skies. Rest in peace.


----------



## sigtech (3 Jan 2007)

WoW what can you say after reading that


Quote from Sgt King
Never be ashamed to cry. No man is too good to get on his knee and humble himself to God. Follow your heart and look for the strength of a woman.

Wow

RIP Sgt


----------



## gt102 (3 Jan 2007)

Very touching. That man is one soldier I think everyone can look up upon; a hero to the troops he lead and the family at home.

RIP First Sgt. Charles Monroe King.


----------



## GUNS (3 Jan 2007)

1st Sgt. C.M. King

1st Battalion
67Th Armor Regiment
2ND Brigade
4Th Infantry Division

At age 48, made the supreme sacrifice on the 14 Oct. 2006

RIP soldier


----------



## armyrules (3 Jan 2007)

A very touching story, you should always tell your family you love them because you never know when it'll be the last time. Great Post. 

RIP Sgt. King


----------



## PoPo (3 Jan 2007)

WOW - such a moving article.

And such great advise throughout by 1st Sgt King



> Things may not always be easy or pleasant for you, that’s life, but always pay your respects for the way people lived and what they stood for



RIP 1st Sgt King  

PoPo


----------



## ladybugmabj (11 Jan 2007)

I remember my husband saying before deploying to Astan, that he was glad they did "section leaves" this time...he didn't have to worry about "his guys" while he was home on leave. He unfortunatley lost one on September 3rd, and that will always haunt him. 

Incredible words to live by and to follow.


----------

